# Game #17 (12/4): Indiana Pacers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Game #17 (12/4):Indiana Pacers @ Los Angeles Lakers*

<table border="1"><tr><td>








<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_254_indlal.asx"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://boss.streamos.com/wmedia/nba/nbacom/recaps/recap_254_indlal.asx" type="application/x-mplayer2" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>​</td></tr></table>​
*Kobe Leaves; Lakers Still Win*
*
Los Angeles 101, Indiana 87*

Los Angeles, Dec. 4 (AP) -- Kobe Bryant scored 21 points before leaving with a sprained ankle, and the Pacific Division-leading Los Angeles Lakers beat the Indiana Pacers 101-87 on Monday night.

Bryant got an offensive rebound and missed an off-balance shot before landing on Indiana center Jeff Foster's right foot early in the third quarter. Bryant was helped off the court before walking to the dressing room without assistance.

Bryant came back to the bench a couple minutes later, but didn't return to the game. As he sat on the bench, he tested his ankle and then used a large elastic band to keep it loose. He didn't ice it and didn't seem to be in pain.

Kwame Brown scored 17 points for the Lakers and Lamar Odom had 15 points and 13 rebounds before fouling out with 1:46 remaining.

Jermaine O'Neal led Indiana with 18 points and 11 rebounds before fouling out with 1:55 left. Sarunas Jasikevicius added 16 points and Danny Granger scored 15 for the Pacers.

The Lakers shot 51.3 percent to Indiana's 43.3 percent, and outrebounded the Pacers 41-28.

The win was the third straight for the Lakers, while the Pacers dropped their third in a row in the finale of a six-game road trip.

The Lakers led 60-44 at halftime, 65-46 when Bryant left and by as many as 22 points later in the third quarter before six straight points by Granger and a basket by Jasikevicius made it 85-75 early in the final period.

Neither team scored for more than three minutes until layups by Jordan Farmar and Sasha Vujacic extended the Lakers' lead to 14 points with 5:18 left.

The Pacers battled back, getting three straight baskets from O'Neal to make it 90-83 with 3:11 remaining. But that was as close as they would get. Three baskets by Brown and a three-point play by Smush Parker put the game away.

Maceo Baston, who entered with seven points this season, scored the first seven of the second quarter, enabling Indiana to cut a 14-point deficit in half. But Bryant scored 10 points in a 20-4 run by the Lakers for a 60-37 lead. The Pacers then scored the next seven points to draw within 16 at halftime.

Notes: The Lakers are 11-0 against the Pacers at Staples Center including three wins in the 2000 NBA Finals since the facility opened in 1999. ... The Pacers are 5-8 in an NBA-high 13 road games this season. ... The Lakers have played 12 home games - second-most in the league behind Golden State's 13. ``It's OK,'' coach Phil Jackson said of a schedule that has the Lakers playing 15 of their first 20 games at home. ``Ask me at the end of February, before the All-Star game, after we catch up.'' ... The Pacers (9-10) haven't won more than two in a row or lost more than three straight this season. ... Both of the Lakers' losses at home have come to Eastern Conference teams - Detroit and Milwaukee. ... Lakers F-C Brian Cook came down with a case of vertigo Monday, causing him to miss his sixth straight game. ... Former Pacers star Reggie Miller, the 12th-leading scorer in NBA history, watched the game from a courtside seat. ... Baston finished with a career-high 10 points - all in the first half.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Lakers by 10 billion, Kobe with 74.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Man, Odom should dominate O'Neal like no body else.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

If the Lakers lose this one, Ill stop posting on this board. For a week.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If the Lakers lose this one, Ill stop posting on this board. For a week.


I love your confidence but this board will not be the same if you stop posting here :biggrin:

The Lakers could lose this game....


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If the Lakers lose this one, Ill stop posting on this board. For a week.


hahah...Al harrington is there only threat...that being said...we win


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> If the Lakers lose this one, Ill stop posting on this board. For a week.


Oh man.... :chill:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Ahhh man, better not take this team lightly, that's what happened with Milwaukee and you know what happened there.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This is the NBA and any team can win a game on any given night. That said, we should win this handily. This makes me nervous, because the last time I felt this way about a game, we lost to the ****ing Bucks.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I think the Lakers have improved playing against the zone.

This should be a game the Lakers win.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Would be nice to be 12-5. 

Need to win all these games at home, since we'll be going on the road soon, for a tough schedule.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

Eternal said:


> Would be nice to be 12-5.


amen to that! :clap2: 

the game with the bucks is still fresh in my mind, which i think resulted from a jinx. lets not jinx this game!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The Pacers have a lot of talented players - JO, Harrington, Jackson, Tinsley, Daniels, Granger...so this should be a decent game.

As long as we don't come out flat, we should be able to win.


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

We can definitely win this, that is unless we just play competitive defense. Also, Eternal, thanks for continuing to do excellent game threads!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lets not take this team lightly. Anyone can get hot on any given night. (Redd). We need to approach every game like its our last game.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

definitely, especially with a road trip coming up soon.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Why are people thinking this is an easy game? This is one of the top teams in the league and can match up with any team on any given night.... With that said, we gonna take this


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> Why are people thinking this is an easy game? This is one of the top teams in the league and can match up with any tem on any given night.... With that said, we gonna take this


top teams in the league...yeah maybe top 15


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> top teams in the league...yeah maybe top 15


Top 15 sounds right. In all seriousness, I believe this is a game that can go eitherway, I mean we lost games that we should've won, like Portland and Milwaukee. I just feel that we should start winning games longer than our previous 2-3 streaks and break the pattern as of last year. This game also concerns me because we won our last 2 in a blowout fashion against a top tiered and a sub 500 club, as our previous history indicates, we always seem to play at such a high level in a game or two, then for no apparent reason come down to earth, face first within the next one. All the fundamentals they instilled prior is lost.


I really hope the Lakers can bring their A-game, Indiana does not look good right now, but at the same time they have players who has been playing together as a unit, and battled into the playoffs. So experience and talent is something they have...and thats always a good start.


Our usual role players need to step up, team needs to play defense collectively as a unit, avoid turnovers as much as possible, and hopefully Kobe continues his improved shot selection and we'll get another W tonight.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> top teams in the league...yeah maybe top 15


We can beat any team, we can loose from any team.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> top teams in the league...yeah maybe top 15


or maybe top 30 in the league?

j/k 

This should be a great game for both teams


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

This is a game we *should* be able to win. See how I emphasized the word "should?" Like most said before me, we should not take any team lightly. This is the NBA, and the pros, any team is capable of any win on any given night. Don't believe me? Ex: See our game against the Bucks, who would have thought we would have lost to the Bucks?

Anyways, like I said, we should be able to take this game no problem, but our guys must not under estimate the Pacers and we must go on the court and play hard. This is a very winnable home game, so we must take advantage, considering we will be having some really tough road games later on down the season.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good D Kobe


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

wtf, is that Kwame?


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

23-15 Lakers with 3:38 left in the first.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Lakers are looking elite


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

The One said:


> Lakers are looking elite


Yep and Kwame is looking like an all star...


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

So good so far. Let's see if we can continue this throughout


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kwame is playing great.9 pts and 2 boards. Also drawing 2 fouls on JO


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kwame playing good ball. Funny when we actually go inside we get results, then we have games when we get our bigs only 2 shots amazing.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

33-19 Lakers at the end of 1


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum and Farmer are stinking it up on defense


----------



## Laker Superstar 34 (Aug 8, 2005)

Well, hopefully we can keep the good things up!

Also, if anyone doesn't know, you guys could look at the sig.

Back on track, go Bynum!!! Play better D though, ok Socks!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

28-38 Lakers

Bynum still does not look comfortable on the defensive end - our guards like to switch alot and (unlike kwame) bynum does not seem to know what the other Laker players are doing on defense. Also Farmer is getting beat off the dribble


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We had 4 TOs in the first 3 mins


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Good transistion offense controll by Farmer


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Turnover by Evans


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

33-40 Lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Great off-rebound by Bynum and score


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I am glad Kwame is back...


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

turnover by Bynum; Kwame in


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

lol the ref is killing Andrew, 2 offensive foul already


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nice pass by Kobe


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Turnover by Kwame (offense foul)


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

wtf? why many off fouls? I guess we just bullied our way to the rim?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

33-42 Lakers

nice to see Farmer cleaning up his defense.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

33-45 Lakers


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kwame 3 foul
Bynum back in


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bynum 3 foul

RONNY IN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Bynum 3 fouls, hes out... Ronny in


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The One said:


> Kwame 3 foul
> Bynum back in


Bynum 3 foul
Ronny in:biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ronny With The Jam!@!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Good job Lamar


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lakers up 52-35


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Nice drive by Lamar!!!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Keep it up guys, look like it gonna be a blow out


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

LOL @ Granger


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Smush with the lay up.. 56-32 Lakers with 2:27 left


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Steez said:


> LOL @ Granger


I heard that he missed an open dunk right?:lol:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

nguyen_milan said:


> I heard that he missed an open dunk right?:lol:


Yep, SPRITE!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Great game so far by the Lakers.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Lakers look like they're going to be 12-5 at this rate!


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Good half sloppy ending though. Gotta stop the fouling. Pacers looked sleepy except for baston.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm predicting a victory!!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

You can read Kobes lips there saying 'I hate that ****ing ball'


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Uh Oh, Kobe injured.... twisted ankle


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

doesn't seem to bad though, hope he's only out a few games at the most.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

O No Please Dont Tell Me, Please Be Allright. Please Pretty Pretty Please


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Kobe rolled his ankle!!!

Not as bad as 2005 injury but bad enough.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

****! Kobe is hurt.. hope it is not serious


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe back on the bench now...


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

im praying, thats for sure.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

all these TO's, yet up by 19...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

sprained right ankle, damnit hope he is get back soon


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

T on Lamar


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

JO with 5 fouls.. Harrington gets a t


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

damn , lead down to 10


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Just 2 pts in 4 qtr. :sigh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

both team cant buy a basket now. Ronny miss the 1st FT brick the 2nd


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Farmar for 2


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar is really impressive. I cant believe fell so far in the draft and is still this productive on a regular basis.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sasha for 2, lead back to 14


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

wtf is Smush doing out there?


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Can we stop giving away the ball? lead down to 9


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Farmar is out there tearing it up... Then... Phil benches him.. Puts in smush he screws up back to back possessions...


WTF.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

7 point lead


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great move by Kawme!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Yes Kwameeeeeeeeee!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

bye bye JO


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lamars gone now...


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

now have a nice bath LO


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Smush and 1, that should do it.. This game would be a blow out but turn out to another ugly win, I take it anyway


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Nice pass by vlad to Kawme for the nice two handed dunk. Nails in the coffin. 12 and 5.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers win. 

12-5 and the Hornets next. Hopefully Kobe's okay to play.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Lakers win.
> 
> 12-5 and the Hornets next. Hopefully Kobe's okay to play.


What happened to Kobe, man?


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Lynx said:


> What happened to Kobe, man?


Sprained ankle. He's ok though (according to Kwame)


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah I think he'll be fine...but my first reaction when I saw him on the floor was, "Uh oh...."

But when I saw him come back out of the locker room and seemingly walking fine, I figured he's at least okay...besides, the game isn't until Wednesday night so I'm hoping he'll be just fine to play...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

They just said on the post-game show that Kobe is officially listed as day-to-day.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another game I missed. **** work and finals. I'm glad Kobe's injury is not serious though. A below 100% Kobe is better than no Kobe at all. I like the look of Kwame's performance judging from the boxscore, but how was his defense? A lot of times when Kwame starts scoring, he completely forgets about everything else. Hopefully that's not the case. I'm loving all of these wins.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

lol @ the "We want taco's chant!" :lol:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ghiman said:


> lol @ the "We want taco's chant!" :lol:


One of the best chants ever...I remember the fans doing that last year, and it's back again this year...I love it.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Good W, very good all around defensive effort and just a good general shellacing. Only negative was that Kobe got injured, but it seems pretty minor. As long as it's not the knee it's not going to hurt the Lakers when it matters, i.e. postseason. 

Oh, and Sasha is still hot garbage. 



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Another game I missed. **** work and finals. I'm glad Kobe's injury is not serious though. A below 100% Kobe is better than no Kobe at all. I like the look of Kwame's performance judging from the boxscore, but how was his defense? A lot of times when Kwame starts scoring, he completely forgets about everything else. Hopefully that's not the case. I'm loving all of these wins.


Kwame's defense was very good. Drew two charges on Jermaine and played solid position D all game. Looked very spry.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

One thing that sucks about Kobe's injury; just before the game he was asked how he was feeling, and he said he's totally healed, back to 100%. And he looked fantastic out on the court, had great quickness and lots of energy. Oh well, hope he recovers within the week for the Spurs.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

im not that worried. doesn't seem too bad. it's probably going to end up as one of those injuries that seem very severe t the beginning, but it only mild.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, it was funny...moments before they interviewed Jordan Farmar, Stu Lantz stated that Kobe was currently getting his ankle strapped and healed...

Only to see in the background #24 limping around like an old man.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

grats on your win guys... man we played awful uke:

hope kobe recovers soon:cheers:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

KOBE!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!

That officially made this the WORST WIN EVER!!!

 :boohoo2: :boohoo2: :verysad: :verysad:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> KOBE!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That officially made this the WORST WIN EVER!!!
> 
> :boohoo2: :boohoo2: :verysad: :verysad:


Calm down, yo...he'll be fine.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> KOBE!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That officially made this the WORST WIN EVER!!!
> 
> :boohoo2: :boohoo2: :verysad: :verysad:



Lol, it's not a Chris Mihm situation. Just a really sore ankle.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> KOBE!!!! NOOOOOO!!!!!
> 
> That officially made this the WORST WIN EVER!!!
> 
> :boohoo2: :boohoo2: :verysad: :verysad:


Man I miss you around here Damian you are classic.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lakers Game Recap:*

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showpost.php?p=4250541&postcount=2


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

good offensive game for kwame, but only 4 boards and 4 turnovers.. overall good game though, seems like he held jermaine down quite well.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Just hope that sprained ankle doesn't linger on throughout the season, kind of like Tim Duncan's did I believe last year, where he stepped on someone's foot.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

C'mon guys, lets not get all pesimistic here  he'll be fine. I'm also loving all these W, but I'm a bit worried what will happen on the upcoming roadtrips... If we could be around .500 on the road, this is going to be a good season. Go Lakers!


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

If Kobe is out the next game, one good thing going for us is the Lakers are undefeated when Kobe is out this season.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Hope it's not too serious....I wouldn't want him to miss the Rockets game:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

is kobe coming out with a new shoe?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Our starting five looked GOOD last night. They really took it to the Pacers when they were in. Farmar looked good too. I cant believe we got this guy at pick #23, he is going to be really good. He just looks like he is learning very rapidly. I think some of the times when Phil pulls him out for no apparent reason, he just wants to tell him something while its fresh on his mind. PJ does that sometimes.

When we can get the ball into the post and work the triangle inside out, everything works so much smoother. It really opens up the offense and allows for many more options, especially when you got guys like Luke who are great at moving without the ball.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

101-87 Lakers. We now possess a 12-5 record! I can't say how good I am feeling about this squad. I feel that we have definetly exceeded the expectations that were given before the season started. Best of luck and best of wishes to Kobe24Bryant. Next victim? The Houston Rockets


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

farmar ws a #27 pick or so i thought.

farmar looks good, he's got IQ and all.. but he's not causing mismatches yet. i'd like to see him develop some skills and become an offensive weapon in the future. im still pretty glad to see him get some minutes.


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Tha Freak said:


> 101-87 Lakers. We now possess a 12-5 record! I can't say how good I am feeling about this squad. I feel that we have definetly exceeded the expectations that were given before the season started. Best of luck and best of wishes to Kobe24Bryant. Next victim? The Houston Rockets


We don't play Rockets til the 12th.


----------



## Tha Freak (Dec 5, 2006)

Eternal said:


> We don't play Rockets til the 12th.


Psssshhhh. Next victim: The Hornets


----------

